# Need Help where to mount temp gages on old country pecos



## 1ray (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a old country pecos  and I bought two 2in temp gages and everyone says to mount them a grate level. My question is how far above grate level and should they be centered between the handle and the and the end of the door. Also should I lower the 3in temp gage that is already in the middle of the door now?













003.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 24, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Sep 26, 2014)

I am guessing your pit to be about 48" long. The single gauge is probably all you need. But since you already have them. I would go about 10" from the ends at grate level or a inch above. I would leave the factory gauge where it is. 













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wood river bbq (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with the THEMULE69. Even though the factory installed gauge is in the wrong place -- you don't care what the temperature is at the top of the cook chamber, you want to know what it is at grate/meat level - I'd leave it where it is. Additionally, bi-metal gauges (1800"s technology) are very inaccurate. They can be off by 50*. Invest in some type of digital unit -- like Maverick. They're expensive but so is ruining a expensive piece of meat.

I had an extra Tel Tru from a unit I sold and I installed it on the chimney. Don't ask why -- I don't know it just looks trick and is a conversation piece for non smoking friends. At the time I was drilling a hole for my temp probes and the chimney seemed like a good spot. It was an expensive thermometer and I didn't want to store it.


----------

